# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  pitanje za zadranke

## anik

drage Zadranke, imam jedno pitanje za vas, totalno off topic ali...

dakle, Cura mi je alergična na pelenski papir (barem je to zadnja dijagnoza, bilo ih je barem 5 prije, sve sam pisala na forumu kod poteškoća o dojenju)...uglavnom, moram pokušati sa platnenim pelenama - o čemu naravno nemam blage veze osim da su skupe ko sam vrag! znate li ima li to gdje u Zadru nabaviti?

----------


## Sun

anik ja ti preporučam da se prebaciš na pdf o platnenima i tamo malo proučiš jer tu nećeš naćitako puno iskustava. Nije to tako skupo kako se čini, a možeš prošvrljati po forumskoj burzi, stalno se prodaju rabljene platnene po nižim cjenama. Uskoro će se prodavati i platnene marke Roda   :Smile:  
dobrodošla u svijet platnenopelenaša  :D

----------


## anik

može link?

----------


## anik

i koliko je to uskoro? mislim na marku Roda?   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

ne znam točno, trebala bi pratiti onaj topic o tome Rodina pusa se zove ili tak nekak..
Ajd idemo se prebacit samo na onaj drugi topic koji si otvorila da ne pišemo na dva mjesta bezveze...

----------


## tinkie winkie

možeš pitati dijanu (dijanam). Ona je iz Zadra, i znam da koristi platnene.

----------


## Rhea

anik, ako te što zanima, možeš i mene pitati, i mi smo platneni. 
U subotu bi se trebale mi Zadranke naći, pridruži nam se, pa možemo malo prokomentirati što te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Rodine pelene su se vec mogle dobiti u Zagrebu , kao i kamarisove ..  Sve pelene sam kupovala internetom ili od drugih forumasica . Na www.pahuljica.hr takoder imas lijepih pelena pa pokusaj! A u Zadru UOPCE ne mozes kupiti platnene i gledaju te ka idiota ako pokusas u butigama uopce pitat!  na topiku platneni  mozes naci sve sto ti treba .Pridruzujem se Rhei , dojdi u subotu!  :Kiss:

----------

